# Exploding Slingshot Ammo,just For The Fun Of It



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Seems we can have fun with exploding ammo no other use for but who cares,its fun














[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX39dFZzhsI

Thanks for watching


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice one Sniper









did your wife saw this


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Wow, nice one Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol no she popped out to the library for 5 minutes


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's awesome!
Good idea!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

What are you using for the explosive Sniper ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> What are you using for the explosive Sniper ?


If I told you I would have to pay you a visit during those small hours and end your slingshot shooting forever,if you know what I mean







I'm sworn to secrecy









J/K









Blanks


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is something to try next time the wife goes to the Library. Carefully scrape the red heads off 20 matches and wrap the pieces tightly in silver foil and squeeze into a ball shape, then shoot at a hard surface. I used to do this with 10 heads and fire the ball out of a .22 air rifle....quite a satisfying crack and flash


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I reckon its somethignwe used to make as kids by rapping caps round a penny or ball bearing then covering in tape and throwing against the ground


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> I reckon its somethignwe used to make as kids by rapping caps round a penny or ball bearing then covering in tape and throwing against the ground


Except I'm using .22 blanks,spring,firing pin and tape,they make a more satisfying BANG!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Fair enough wouldn't have guessed that as not many people have that sort of thing in the UK. Have you ever tried what i said the bang is pretty surprising.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> Fair enough wouldn't have guessed that as not many people have that sort of thing in the UK. Have you ever tried what i said the bang is pretty surprising.


Not with a slingshot but I do remember those bombs we threw in the air and made a bang when they landed but I also recall they did not last many falls as they were made of cheap alloy


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

No what i'm talking about used a whole roll of paper caps wrapped around a solid object like a penny or a ball bearing then wrapped in tape. the containment makes all the caps go off at once with a loud bang. when they work well you get a simliar bang to a .22
like this http://www.ehow.com/how_5069360_make-penny-bombs.html


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah I get you now! no I have not tried that,looks easier to do than mine too









Like I said tho these have no use other than a little harmless fun,I have to much time on my hands


----------

